# Access -- Bestimmter Teil des Strings aus Tabellenfeld...



## Hansii1234 (12. März 2008)

Hi!

Habe folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte ein Feld in einer Datenbank abfragen welches zeimlich viel Info beinhaltet.
Darunter auch die Version der Plattform. Diese steht immer mit "Version 12.XX" drin.
Ich habs mit folgendem probiert:

```
SELECT SUBSTRING(  Tabelle.Spalte, LOCATE('Version ',  Tabelle.Spalte]) ) AS Version
```

Tja... Access kennt kein SUBSTRING... gibt es irgendwelche anderen Möglichkeiten?
Weiß da jemand was? Ich hab von Access sowas von gar keine Ahnung. 

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!

Danke!

Gruß!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. März 2008)

Moin!
In Access gibt es die VBA Befehle LEFT, RIGHT und MID:
http://www.techonthenet.com/access/functions/string/left.php
http://www.techonthenet.com/access/functions/string/right.php
http://www.techonthenet.com/access/functions/string/mid.php

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Hansii1234 (12. März 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Auch super dein Hinweis!

Nur kommt bei mir immer ein Fehlerhinweis, dass die Syntax falsch sei...

Ich geb folgendes ein... : 
	
	
	



```
Expr1: Mid([IOS-MasterCPU],1,18)
```


Gruß!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. März 2008)

Öffne die Abfrage statt in der Entwurfsansicht mal in der SQL Ansicht und gebe da deine Abfrage ein, zum Beispiel:

```
SELECT Mid("einWertdenichhabenwill",1,18) FROM tabelle
bzw:
SELECT Mid(Spaltenname,1,18) FROM tabelle
```

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Hansii1234 (12. März 2008)

Sehr cool!
Danke!

So hats funktioniert! :


```
SELECT [Router-Name], [Routertyp], Mid([IOS-MasterCPU],InStr([IOS-MasterCPU],"Version ")+8,4) AS Version, Mid([IOS-MasterCPU],InStr([IOS-MasterCPU],"Version ")+13,2) AS SubV, [DRAM-MasterCPU], [FlashInt/PCMCIA/ATA-MasterCPU]
FROM inventory
WHERE Mid([Router-Name],11,2)  LIKE "01" AND Mid([IOS-MasterCPU],InStr([IOS-MasterCPU],"Version ")+8,4)  <  "12.4" AND Mid([IOS-MasterCPU],InStr([IOS-MasterCPU],"Version ")+13,2) < "19";
```

Gruß!


----------

